# Fortress Mountain Backcountry



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys, I posted this in the Central Canada forum but with no luck. 

Not sure if anyone will know but can you go to the closed Fortress resort and do some back country runs? I;m thinking the green runs there would be good for practicing my splitboarding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't know how things work in Canada, but in the US, old closed resorts are a haven for backcountry usage.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Closed resorts that are not on private land. I think Fortress may be on a fair amount of private land. It does have good backcountry riding there no doubt. Is the road even open to get there? Wasn't it washed out or something?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Man, talk about a dearth of information on Fortress. I was looking for some trip reports on riding the bc around there, and I can't even find that. Everything kind of leads me to believe that there is a lot of private ownership going on there.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I know what you mean. I found this article from this time last year. Not a whole lot of info but it sounds like you can get in there. Andrew Wexler: Skiing at Fortress Mountain

The bridge did get wrecked but when they filmed Inception there they re built it. (Acording to a guy at work anyway) 

I think we will just drive down on the weekend and check it out.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Do none of the resorts close to you allow uphill traffic? You should have made the drive over from Banff last weekend to Rogers Pass for the Canuck splitfest. It was a great time and there were several splitters that were super new to the game.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

snowvols said:


> Do none of the resorts close to you allow uphill traffic? You should have made the drive over from Banff last weekend to Rogers Pass for the Canuck splitfest. It was a great time and there were several splitters that were super new to the game.


Last weekend was the first time I had my DIY split out so I just went out the back of Sunshine. I was worried that if it failed I wanted to be close to a lift and my car. Turns out its awesome though so I should not have been worried!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Earlier this season to really get my legs and lungs stretched I skinned my local resort while it is open. If the resort allows it I recommend this especially if you can't find anyone to tour with for safety reasons. Some people stop and tell you that you are crazy especially when they see your pass hanging on yourself :laugh: It is a good way to get ready for longer tours though and used to the skinning motion.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

roremc, you should probably contact these guys.

Yep, cat skiing at Fortress. I know cat operators tend to be tight lipped about you earning your turn in their pay to play area, but you can tell by their response if it's a go or no go.


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

let me know if you find out anything. i just did my avy 1 coarse and me and a freind are thinking of renting some boards soon to give it a try before we buy. that might be a good place to give it a first shot.


----------



## Nostromos (Jan 31, 2012)

I might be able to add a little bit to this conversation. 

In past years I have done some BC laps at Fortress. You park at the gate to the access road, then hike/skin up the road to the resort. Back when the mountain was not being used there were skiers up there almost every weekend. 

Now that there is cat skiing in operation I imagine that you would be an unwelcome guest if you were to visit. I am speculating based on the fact that they probably lease the land (it's in a provincial park after all) and pay for the privileged to operate there. So in a sense that would make it private property. I am sure there are many areas you could access off the access road that wouldn't be in their operational zone.


----------

